# Cancer treatment, neoplasene??



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Has anyone experience with Dr. Fox and/or neoplasene?
A friend's rottweiler was just diagnosed with osteosarcoma and she came across this information. 
http://www.buckmountainbotanicals.net/pdf/tipsforsuccess.pdf
Thanks!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I haven't seen anyone on the board use it. Some folks on other forums, when I did a quick google, seemed to see some success. It looks to me like it's not for the impatient though....it's a process that takes time perhaps.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

My friend is very excited after talking to Dr. Fox, but I have been unable to find any studies or "hard" information on it.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Some of these things don't have the studies for it -- it's not profitable enough. Definitely keep us updated if your friend decides to use it!


----------



## andreddi (Feb 19, 2009)

We use it where I work. My boss in very into alternative medicine/Chinese herbs, acupuncture, etc. I had never heard of Neoplasene before, but it seems to work really well. There is a topical form that basically "eats away" some growths (not all), and there is an oral form as well. I don't know much about the mechanics of how it works, but I know that we have several patients on it for various reasons. We just had a Springer Spaniel diagnosed with bone cancer above the eye, and she is on the oral form. Saw her in the clinic this past week and she seems to be doing very well. Best of luck to your friend and her dog...


----------



## meleke1 (Dec 19, 2002)

Hello, It's been a long time since I've been on this webboard. 

Rosco (9 yo GSD) had a small mole on his upper thigh since he was a puppy. We were told not to worry about it. Last year he started gnawing on it and made it raw. We took him to our vet who is a holistic type vet. She said it was cancer.

She recommended the topical neoplasene. It worked great. It's kind of scary, because it just eats up the cancer, but leaves the clean tissue alone. The spot started about the size of a dime and after the treatment (he required 2 treatments) was about the size of a half dollar. You have to be prepared for the process. It litterally opens it up and there is a gaping hole, which eventually will drain allot of the junk out. It requires a lot of bandage changes. But it does start closing up once all the cancer is eaten up. 

Rosco's first round went fine. Almost a year later, he ended up with another spot, this time on his knee. This time she treated it with neoplasene injections. It's the same process but not quite a messy. It does end up opening up with a hole, depending how large the cancer mass is. Still alot of bandage changes and keeping the area moist so the neoplasene can work. 

Well, earlier this year, he ended up with another spot, this time at the ankle. Again neoplasene injections. Although the neoplasene has worked he has in the mean time developed mobility issues. 

I took Rosco to another vet for a second opinion and he said that Rosco had severe nerve damage in his leg. So, I'm not sure if all the treatment has contributed to this or what. We also did a chiropractice treatment x2 and accupuncture x2. He seemed to walk fine after the neoplasene, but things seemed to deteriorate after the accu. 
<shrug> 

Otherwise, the neoplasene did work.


----------

